# New Member from Kentucky



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to Beesource, I'm down in west Kentucky near Paducah. Lots of good information and nice folks on here. Good luck with your bees.

Tim Goodin
Ballard County


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## jakeoz65 (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome 
- Jake (Owensboro)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Lots of folks from Kentucky on BeeSource.


----------

